# Dry Mouth



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

I have been suffering from dry mouth. Started about a week after starting synthroid. After 2 inconclusive FNABs I had a partial thyroidectomy on 6/3(benign). Went hypo following surgery so was started on 50 mcg on 7/3. Dry mouth started the week after. I think it has to do with synthroid, but doc and pharmacist say no. I went for a followup to check levels yesterday(was raised to 75 mcg and switched to generic) and my ENT confirmed my dry mouth and wants me to start meds for it. Haven't decided whether or not to start it---not sure of name but has to be taken 3xday. He mentioned the possibility of sjogren's, but doesn't want to test yet?
Would appreciate it if anyone has any info to share!!


----------



## annette1973 (Sep 5, 2013)

!I have sjogrens but mine is from my rheumatiod arthritis. Can you let me know when you find out what the name of the med they were giving you for it? Then I will ask my doctor about it. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

It is cevimeline. I won't start taking it until tomorrow because it says not to drive until you know how you will react to it and I have to drive today.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

donnakd said:


> It is cevimeline. I won't start taking it until tomorrow because it says not to drive until you know how you will react to it and I have to drive today.


Lemon drops work wonders and make sure to use lubricating eye drops in your eyes; especially at night.


----------



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, lemon drops really do help. I'm not liking the idea of the medication but the doc really wanted me to try it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

donnakd said:


> Yes, lemon drops really do help. I'm not liking the idea of the medication but the doc really wanted me to try it.


That's me. I avoid taking meds when ever it seems like a reasonable thing to do. I also chew a lot of gum and drink a lot of water.

I have had Sjogren's for years and as long as I do the lubricating eye drops, stay hydrated and keep the salivary glands going, I am fine.

Let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

I have Sjogrens as well and the med they put me on 3X a day is Salagen (generic is pilocarpine).

It does help but it is short lived. It last about 1 1/2 to 2 hours after each pill. I also use the Biotene products (toothpaste, mouthwash) made for dry mouth. I suck on mints and when I drink anything....the 3 rules are SIP, SWISH, SWALLOW.

Like Andros said, I have been prescribed Restasis now for the dry eyes, but I was using drops and ointment at night prior to that. I also have to use saline nose spray as my nose dries out badly.

If it ends up being Sjogrens, you may end up with dry eyes and sinuses too. Also, it does wreak havoc on your joints, fatigue, etc. Old school thinks it's just dry eyes and mouth but they now realize it can be a system wide autoimmune. I truly hope it's NOT Sjogrens and if it is, that dry mouth remains your only issue if you have to have one.

P.S. Dry mouth will cause major dental decay. That was my first sign that something was going on, so please have regular dental checkups.


----------

